# Xyloband casera



## patruskel (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola a todos,

soy principiante en el mundo de la electrónica, y me ha picado la curiosidad al ver unas imágenes en Youtube de un concierto del conocido grupo Coldplay en el que regalaban al público pulseras de leds que se sincronizaban con las canciones que tocaban.

En primer lugar, ¿alguien sabe cómo funcionan exactamente? Mi teoría es que la pulserita tiene un receptor de frecuencias de radio a partir del cual los leds se iluminan cada vez que reciben un pulso procedente del emisor. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Ahora que terminan los exámenes (qué coñazo ), me había propuesto investigar un poco sobre el tema, e incluso intentar realizar algo similar en casa. Buscando y buscando, he encontrado un par de vídeos donde nos muestran fugazmente el chip. ¿Algún alma caritativa de vista fugaz sabría decirme qué componentes necesitaría para implementarlo?

¡Os dejo los vídeos y una imagen!

http://es-es.facebook.com/coldplayperu/posts/354599641233448






En este vídeo podemos ver una Xyloband modificada, realizada con un contador 555 (para no tener que depender de la frecuencia del emisor, supongo)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=8ZXFoD0faSM&NR=1



Muchas gracias de antemano,

Patruskel


*P.D.: Seguramente el tema estará en algún apartado que no corresponda. Disculpen las molestias.
*P.D.1: Espero no estar muy verde en el tema, soy estudiante de 3er año de teleco


----------



## tiago (Jun 22, 2012)

Por lo que parece llevan un circuito seguidor de ritmo convencional, llevará algún filtro para que responda a determinadas frecuencias y no esté siempre encendida debido al sonido ambiente. Dudo mucho que lleve un circuito receptor de radio.

Te muevo el tema a una sección de audio que te puedan ayudar mejor.

Saludos.


----------

